# Message étrange de Google sous Safari : Captcha obligatoire



## Claude_C (9 Décembre 2013)

Aujourd'hui, en faisant une recherche sur Google (dans la barre de Safari), j'ai été confronté deux fois jusqu'ici à un message étrange... J'ai dû entrer un captcha pour continuer ma recherche. Je ne vois pas quel pourrait être le problème, outre que j'ai récemment activé l'identification en 2 temps avec mon compte Google.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2013)

est ce que tu as quelque chose qui correspondrait à ce que google t'explique dans le texte   justifiant la demande?


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Décembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> est ce que tu as quelque chose qui correspondrait à ce que google t'explique dans le texte   justifiant la demande?


Oui, le message est explicite...

Parce que soit tu as effectivement un pb sur ton Mac qui fait que tu génères une palanquée de requêtes sur les serveurs de Google.
Soit, tu travailles dans une boîte de services informatiques, et toi, ou un de tes collègues fait de l'optimisation de positionnement de sites web (pour des clients) dans les résultats des moteurs de recherche (via des outils).
Au bout d'un moment, les serveurs de recherches de google en ont marre, et ils t'envoient un captcha pour s'assurer que ce n'est pas un robot qui génère les requêtes.

Si tu es un particulier, lorsque tu fais une recherche google, tu as une page blanche, et tu dois taper le captcha pour que le résultat de la recherche s'affiche?
C'est lié a une recherche bien définie (tjs la (ou les) même), ou c'est aléatoire?
As-tu essayé en désactivant les extensions dans les préférences de Safari?


----------



## Claude_C (10 Décembre 2013)

Je crois avoir trouvé le problème.

J'avais activé un proxy US et j'avais oublié de l'enlever.

Je pense que les multiples requêtes devaient provenir de ça.


----------

